

Is the PC era over? - pajju

Apple is going with its own chips. Apple’s latest A5 processor  is ARM Based, very low on power. Apple is also removing the hard drives from its products and replacing them with flash memory chips. It’s not just iPhones and iPads, the MacBook Air’s storage is also flash. All of Apple’s products are moving in this direction.<p>"Getting low on power and faster memory access times" is the key for today's generation of UX centered devices.<p>A Trend for others to follow in the same direction now.<p>How faster will this change happen? How is going to affect the PC shipments and disrupt the windows?
======
latch
I think the landscape is changing, but the PC in the office is still king.

I certainly think the PC is over in terms of a platform you can make money on
as a developer. It's a saturated market which huge players (who can't out-
quality you, but they can out-market you). Indie game development is probably
the lat bastion (tee-hee, see what I did there?).

------
TobbenTM
For people that don't need much in terms of usability and power you will see
they will prefer simple devices like tablets. For the rest of us, we will
probably continue with the windows layout.

